# Chance x Lilly (sooner than I thought?!)



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Good evening everyone!
So my darn dog likes to keep me on my toes! :doh: she came into heat yesterday! All my dogs were acting so weird. Then I caught Daisy sniffing Lilly..down there...so I checked..really?! Blood! :doh: A month early!! 

Good thing I finalized my plans on the stud. Called the repro vet today and taking first progesterone on Monday. I am hoping things line up nicely when it comes to taking her to get the surgery. :crossfing I have some people at work on stand-by for when I think it will be around. 

She is making the month of September even more busy! I think what made her come in was signing her up for tracking class. Now Daisy will be taking her place, but she is going through teenage phase and doesnt like to listen. So it will be interesting. 

Will keep you updated as things progress. I may even get to watch the procedure get done. I am nervous about her going under anesthesia..but we dont do any of that at my work. So will be neat to see.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

In the back of your mind you must have known 

I can't wait to follow these threads.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah..when I signed her up for class, was half-thinking if she would come into heat. Last year was on the fence on entering obedience..and didnt because I of her coming into heat. She came in 2 months late.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Well who is this handsome dude Chance??? Congrats!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Babies (puppies) and the making thereof have their own timetable.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

This is Chance (CH Goldridge Dance on the Edge)..i have more pics on another Thread too on announcing the breeding. I guess some of you may have missed it. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/313105-finally-get-make-my-announcement.html


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

oops, yes I was off line for the weekend!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Things lined up at the repro vet. Its only 2 hours or so away. But near washington d.c. Ugh. I hate the beltway! Just hope things line up well for when I need to go. 
She seems to be feeling well, playing with Daisy even!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Good evening everyone!
> So my darn dog likes to keep me on my toes! :doh: she came into heat yesterday! All my dogs were acting so weird. Then I caught Daisy sniffing Lilly..down there...so I checked..really?! Blood! :doh: A month early!!
> 
> Good thing I finalized my plans on the stud. Called the repro vet today and taking first progesterone on Monday. I am hoping things line up nicely when it comes to taking her to get the surgery. :crossfing I have some people at work on stand-by for when I think it will be around.
> ...


I have complete sympathy! They come in season never when it is planned and alwasys when signed up for something else!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Always Jill! Always! And now I will be nervous to get Daisy out to shows when Lilly may be pregnant. I dont want her to inadverently bring something home. Ugh. There was a show in October and November I wanted to do with Daisy.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see the puppy pictures, although it won't help my puppy fever any!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> I may even get to watch the procedure get done. I am nervous about her going under anesthesia..but we dont do any of that at my work. So will be neat to see.


I was following along and then read the part you wrote above. I am assuming Lilly is going to be inseminated under anesthesia with fresh or frozen sperm? What kind of work do you do? If it is something where you might, conceivably, have done that-or _in vitro_ fertilization-you probably do not work in a hardware store. 

NewfieMom


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I personally would not go to the shows when you have young pups at home . Such a risk. Chance looks beautiful, hopefully you will have another lovely litter. Good luck with the procedure. Interesting to be able to watch.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

NewfieMom said:


> I was following along and then read the part you wrote above. I am assuming Lilly is going to be inseminated under anesthesia with fresh or frozen sperm? What kind of work do you do? If it is something where you might, conceivably, have done that-or _in vitro_ fertilization-you probably do not work in a hardware store.
> 
> NewfieMom


Lol I am a Licensed Vet Tech. My practice is a small one, three doctors. While we do offer some extra services, like acupuncture and cold laser, we dont do much on the reproduction sude of things. I can do the bloodwork needed, cytology and if a c-section needs to be done, but thats it. So being able to see a procedure like that would be so neat. I hope everything lines up so I can instead of just dropping her off and picking her back up. :crossfing

It will be with frozen sperm and she will need to be put under anesthesia. Little nervous just because she has never been put under.  but she will be in more than capable hands.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

rooroch said:


> I personally would not go to the shows when you have young pups at home . Such a risk. Chance looks beautiful, hopefully you will have another lovely litter. Good luck with the procedure. Interesting to be able to watch.


Oh I wouldnt go to shows with pups on the ground. My house was on lockdown with the last litter. No one went to work with me even, if they didnt absoutely need to go. 
I just dont know about when she is possibly pregnant..thinking not even then? I didnt have another dog to show last year so didnt have this issue. I goofed up and missed entry into today's show I wanted to go too. Then goofed again as the show I entered in two weeks was much farther than I thought plus with Lilly possibly being bred I had to cancel. So now with Lilly being bred, may not get to show Daisy until January or February. 
And can I do handling and obedience classes at least with Daisy? Ugh. Safety of momma and pups are the most important.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't know about handling classes. I suppose anywhere that has lots of dogs in a smallish (inside) space is a risk. I just know that I walked my dogs in the local woods where no one else went and that was it. No show, no going into places where many other dogs went. The vet came to me for vaccins, etc. I even made him wear shoe covers. There was a lot of parvo around at the time. I also had a spray that was supposed to kill parvo, etc. - I do not know if it was true - but I used it on my shoes and car pedals just in case. Probably over cautious but my dogs and puppies never caught anything.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The handling class is a stickler for dogs being current on vaccines. Dog shows, not really as no one asks for proof(at least I have never been asked). And that also public can come. I truly am more worried about dog shows, and probably will hold off on showing her. Will continue to think about handling class. I am starting teaching Monday, so we will see if I will have the time and energy for that too!
The class Daisy and I are starting tomorrow is for tracking and it's outside. My trainer is also a stickler for vaccines. Its a small group, I believe 6 or 8 of us. It will be over in 6 weeks. I think for that we will be fine.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It is a dilemma with a pregnant bitch..have to admit that this time around, I have gone to handling classes and obedience private lessons further South... Never went to obedience classes at the local kennel that had classes when a bitch was pregnant ... Waiting for my next Emily....possibly shooting myself in the foot? Good luck to you!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I agree that all the dogs should be vaccinated but it is also what they bring in on their feet. Where they have been, who they have been in contact with that scares me a little. In the last few years every time I went to the vet for vaccin, etc. my dogs came back with fleas!! The clinic is so clean visually, but the clients leave something to be desired!!
Good luck with the procedure and I hope all goes well.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> The handling class is a stickler for dogs being current on vaccines. Dog shows, not really as no one asks for proof(at least I have never been asked).


Wow i couldn't believe this when i read it and i hope i read it right that when you go to dog shows no one has their vaccines checked ? that shocked me if its true. Every dog show/event/class we attend here official or not everyone has to show their dogs vaccine card even if you are not showing or you don't get through the gates at dog shows we have vets standing at the gates that are looking for anything wrong and and stopping people now and then and if they stop and ask to check you dogs you have to let them. Its amazing how things can be so different in other countries. I wonder if what we have to do with our pups is different as well we have to give their first vaccine shot (ours are done 8wks and 12wks) have them microchipped a health certificate from a vet (which only last 7 days then we have to redo it and we only get them if the vet sees the whole litter the first time around) and reg them with our kennel club plus another place which i am not sure what its called in english that tracks all the dogs in this country before we can even let them go to their new familys other wise we can get in trouble and fined plus for me it would mean losing my kennel name.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

cazzy said:


> Wow i couldn't believe this when i read it and i hope i read it right that when you go to dog shows no one has their vaccines checked ? that shocked me if its true. Every dog show/event/class we attend here official or not everyone has to show their dogs vaccine card even if you are not showing or you don't get through the gates at dog shows we have vets standing at the gates that are looking for anything wrong and and stopping people now and then and if they stop and ask to check you dogs you have to let them. Its amazing how things can be so different in other countries. I wonder if what we have to do with our pups is different as well we have to give their first vaccine shot (ours are done 8wks and 12wks) have them microchipped a health certificate from a vet (which only last 7 days then we have to redo it and we only get them if the vet sees the whole litter the first time around) and reg them with our kennel club plus another place which i am not sure what its called in english that tracks all the dogs in this country before we can even let them go to their new familys other wise we can get in trouble and fined plus for me it would mean losing my kennel name.



Yup, never! Even when we went to a show that said they were checking, still never was asked! I always keep a copy of the vaccine certificate in my car. 
We dont usually have a vet on-site, unless they choose to be. They list on the premiums/judging program the closest vet. Also, we arent _required_ to do any health certificates or vaccines before pups leave. However, reputable breeders here do get the pups examined by a vet and given their first vaccines before they leave. If you ship a pup or go across a border (Canada) then they do need a health certificate. 
Sounds like you all have much stricter rules, must make it difficult on you. Sounds like they really emphasize on healthy pups being sold.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Seems we do have tighter rules but yeah they don't want just anyone breeding or selling dogs.If i sell an adult dog i still have to do a health check as well. Don't get me wrong its not perfect but it does put your mind at easy knowing what a kennel could lose if they don't follow the rules when looking for a pup. We do have others as well. Just to name another we have to agree up front before they allow us a kennel name to have spot checks done by vets/animal health people anytime and we have to let them inspect things and see dogs. If they find any problems or anyone breaking the rules not only could we lose our name but we can get fine and they put in the monthly book that goes out to every member with our names and kennel name saying what rules we were breaking and what they did about it for everyone to see. I saw it happen last year to a kennel so you know they will actually do it. It does make it harder on some things for us but it else protects not only us but the people who have our pups as they else supply contracts for selling.
I hope your breeding goes well the last litter you had looked very nice.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Good luck!! It will all work out!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Drew her first progesterone today. As well as for Brucellosis and a normal chemistry that they wanted since she will be going under anesthesia. She did pretty good for the blood draw. She wanted to lay down at one point! 
Tomorrow will get most of the results back. Then we will see how often we need to draw progesterones.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Forgot to update..been so busy at work and teaching job. Her first progesterone was low (0.3) figured it would be. Brucellosis came back negative, yay! And her chemistry/cbc was perfect as well. 
Talked to the repro Dr and she said to wait until Friday (tomorrow) before I had to do another progesterone. I have a feeling we wont be ready still but hopefully we see some movement upwards! Thinking maybe next week? Sometime? 

So far she is doing fine. Not super clingy like she usually gets. I think because Daisy wants to play and wears her out! Lol I will get the results Saturday and then call repro Dr again for the next time to draw. I hate not knowing what day it will be. I have coverage everyday but Monday, but highly doubt it will be that day. (Knock on wood!)


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Todays results are 3.9, pretty sure today she is ovulating..she is very receptive, at least to my jack russell. She is trying to have her way with him! Lol flagging and even trying to mount him! I think she is frustrated. Waiting a call back from repro vet to see what next steps will be.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Todays results are 3.9, pretty sure today she is ovulating..she is very receptive, at least to my jack russell. She is trying to have her way with him! Lol flagging and even trying to mount him! I think she is frustrated. Waiting a call back from repro vet to see what next steps will be.



Ha ha... Come to mama!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I def would not bred today. She might stall. She has not ovulated yet. If she ovulates late tonight, maybe a late Monday or Tuesday breeding. Were those results from today or yesterday? Of they were from yesterday, I would pull another one today.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The results would be what it was yesterday. Def not breeding today. We are looking at Tuesday afternoon or Wednesday. Unfortunately cant get blood drawn today as we dont have many offices open around here. So going to do one more Monday, get results Tuesday morning, usually around 7 the results come, and then repro vet will tell me what day.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

exciting good luck


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you! I need lots of good thoughts that I will make it through this..now got a sick kid, very "frustrated" dog, doing the last blood draw at work today and hoping results are where doctor wants them because tuesday would work the best. I have class to teach tonight and praying the students finally got their books! Lots going on!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Thank you! I need lots of good thoughts that I will make it through this..now got a sick kid, very "frustrated" dog, doing the last blood draw at work today and hoping results are where doctor wants them because tuesday would work the best. I have class to teach tonight and praying the students finally got their books! Lots going on!


Aww, I will be praying for you!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I know how stressful it can be with a mating. The litter i have now is her last but it was a dog that hadn't mated before we took her on her 13 day and got a slip on her 14th day (which is when she was mated the only time last time and got 10 pups) and got another slip both me and owner of dillen were starting to pull our hair out because this was the only season she had left and we hope to keep 2 and she knew this so she was all the more stressed because i was taking a big risk, but at last on day 15 we got our tie for 15 mins and had 7 pups born nearly 4 wks ago. just think of end result it will seem worth it then. My fingers are crossed for you that everything goes as planned.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Progesterone from yesterday was 12.9. The repro vet wants to wait one more day. Today would have been the better day (for me) but I will make it work. Just means an early morning rise for me and the kids. Staying home with my son today as he is still not 100% even though he acts like he is feeling good. Just need to get rid of the cough. I was hoping not to be off two days. 

So blessing in disguise for today is that I can actually go get things done for my teaching job. I need to do some more things in order to get paid (tb test, background check and give them copies of that plus my drivers license and ss card). And I can create a lesson plan . The books have still not arrived, supposedly today?! Not holding my breath on that one. I have done 3 chapters without them having a book , well kind of 2 as this last one was only 10 pages long so I copied it for them. I dont want to continue without it so going to do my own thing and delve into the world of breeds and behavior. My favorite topics  

Just so much to do! Off to start the day! Yay! (In a Sarcastic tone)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the girls never do things when it would be most convenient! Be glad it's not blizzard season.
Hope all goes well.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Home for lunch. Got some of the errands done. Nice to have time to do it. My son is hardly coughing. Glad he is getting better. 

She does do what she wants, learned that the last time when it was happening around Christmas. I just love her! Lol


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope everything went well if it has been done that is


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Just had a moment to get on here.. Lilly is having a very bad time. Wednesday was surgery day. Everything went well. She recovered nicely. A little uncomfortable but nothing too bad. Thursday slightly sore but not too bad. Eating normally, everything seemed like it was going good. Left her home to rest. She was licking at her incision so had e collar on and left her free reign in our back rooms. Seemed fine when I got home from work.

Friday rolls around and not so good. Overnight she had peed in our room. She was really sore so I figured I would take her to work to watch her and let her have the e collar off. She was just not herself. Not wanting to eat. Had her out for the doctor to check her and found a bump on her right side that was quite painful. She was also kind of limping on her right hind leg. The bump was no where near the incision. 

Just figured maybe she did something to herself when she was home alone Thursday and to rest her. I was suppose to got to a cancer benefit with my coworkers that night but when it came time to go she really wasnt doing good, breathing rapidly and the swelling was increased. I opted to cancel going and get her to the e-vet. She was super painful in her upper abdomen area, again, no where near the incision. We ultrasounded her and found nothing other than swelling along the right side of her mammary chain and it was inflamed. No fever. So decided to give her additional pain meds, warm compress and see what happened. 

Got her home, had to help her down since she just couldnt do it herself and she didnt move an inch alll night. This morning found her reallly swollen, still not eating and pain meds werent keeping her comfortable at all. Called the repro vet, they could see her but being 2 hours away opted to go back to the e vet near me again with instructions on trying to see if anything came out of the swelling and start antibiotics.

Took her there, nothing came out of it. No blood or pus. It feels hot to the touch. She wont lay down without help. The doctor there talked to the repro vet and both were/are stumped. Not seen or heard of a complication like this. So we decided to give her a shot of cerenia to help settle her tummy, she seemed a bit naseous (hasnt had any vomiting or diarrhea) another shot of rimadyl, and antibiotic injection along with sending home with rimadyl and clavamox (thats the only antibiotic repro dr felt comfortable with at this time). Also sent home with a bag of fluids to give SQ. 

Got her to eat dinner with rice mixed in. Did ice on the swelling, which has gone up some more still. Just gave her a dose of antibiotic and fluids and now she is acting painful in her other legs. Another breeder suggested maybe this is from a spider bite. We do have brown recluses and black widows around here. It just doesnt fit the bill as a surgery complication. However it started two days after, but could be a coincidence. 

All I know is I am sick with worry. I just want her to be better and for her to be back to normal. My number one priority is her. I feel like I failed her, that I did this to her. Even though this may not be related. 

If you guys could say a prayer and good thoughts to her. I would so appreciate it. My heart hurts. I am beside myself with worry. If she doesnt get better soon thinking of going to another referral practice. Just at a loss.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I will be praying for you. She will get better, I am so sorry!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear all of this  What horrible timing. Did they do any blood work? Could it be a TBD? Get better soon Lilly!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry Lilly is not feeling well. I hope you are able to figure it out soon and medicines start helping. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I am so sorry your girl is not feeling very well. I really hope she gets better soon.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I wouldn't blame yourself at all. I don't have any vet it medical experience but these don't sound related to the surgery. Spider bite makes sense, or tick. Sounds like the timing may just be a coincidence.

Praying for you and Lilly. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks all. Her swelling seems like it is starting to go down. She can lay down on her own with encouragement. Didnt want breakfast this morning. Giving the meds time to kick in. 
Just so sick with worry. I really think this could be a spider bite. TBD doesnt fit the bill. We generally dont see this type of reaction. Looking up spider bites, especially brown recluse or black widow fits the bill. Cant seem to find the exact point of where it started. Should have shaved it when i found it..if it was even on the initial bump.
I just want her all better. Feel so bad for her. Even the other two know she isnt feeling well. Daisy usually wants to play with her and she hasnt tried once. I had kept them separate for the first two days but Friday since she was so blah, I didnt know if maybe if part of it was depression from being kept separate so allowed them to interact and it went pretty well so yesterday I didnt keep them apart the whole day. 
Your prayers and good thoughts will help I am sure! Thank you..each one of you!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So glad the swelling is going down! I can't imagine what you are going through.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

She finally ate. Guess the meds did help. She still looks miserable. But the swelling definitely has gone down. Hoping that trend continues. 
On a lighter note, was watching the dogs outside. Daisy was near her mama smelling her then started to slightly mess with her around her neck. Next thing I knew she had taken off her momma's collar! We had lost one from Lilly a few days ago, had no clue where it went. My son found it outside yesterday. I can take a guess now of what happened!! Silly puppy!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Glad she is feeling better. What a worry.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been thinking about you all morning and I'm so glad to hear Lilly seems to be on the mend. Do you think her not wanting to eat could at all be related to being preggers? Or is it too early for that?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Feel stupid now..was hoping things were going down but after taking another picture it is worse. I have been tracking progress with pictures. Here was yesterday afternoon.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is just a bit ago.. Much more swollen. Ugh. Emailed repro vet with new picture. She pretty much said to keep doing what I am doing. Meds and icing it.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Alison, what meds is she currently taking for this?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Can you post on the golden retriever discussion group on fb? Very knowledgable group! Anyway a reaction to the sutures?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Did they have you give her any kind of antihistamine ?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

She is on novox (for the anti-inflammatory properties) and clavamox. She also has tramadol but havent given her that today as she isnt as painful. I am worried about the effects of meds on the possible fetuses however she is my priority. It will be a miracle if we wind up with a litter at this point. 

The incision is beautiful. Will try to get a pic of that. Thats the first place everyone thinks however that has never been the issue. Its an all over swelling. Started off as a small bump that was extremely painful. Other thoughts have been hormonal (like mastitis) but it does not look like any masititis I have ever seen. And with just having been bred wednesday, the teats themselves are not involved it just is this semi-firm, semi-squishy swelling. The bump didnt even start around a mammary gland/teat. No discharge from any teats and we didnt pull out anything from the swelling.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Did they give her any medication that she hasn't had before where it could be an allergic reaction to something?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers for Lilly and you. Sounds kind of mysterious.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope and the injection would not have been given where the first bump was. It is a mystery and I hate it!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just catching up on all this...I'm so sorry for poor Lillly and you. I hope the vets get to the bottom of this really soon.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh no, that poor girl. I really hope you get some answers. Sending many positive thoughts for you and Lilly.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sent emails to repro vet. Just waiting to hear back. Took a pic just a few minutes ago. I think it has gone down..slightly. Or changed on how it looks. She ate most of her dinner. She wants to play and she is laying down all by herself now. So I am seeing some positive chnages in her. Just wish this swelling would go down even more.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have no experience, but wishing you the best...


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

My mind is not thinking this is a spider bite...


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Poor Lilly, I feel for you both. 

Do you have another repro vet with whom you could consult for a second opinion?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well first thing tomorrow regardless i am calling them. If I need to go there I will or if they want me to go to a referral practice somewhere else. Its a balancing act with what all is going on. So communication between vets will probably need to occur. 
Seeing some positive changes in her helps but not knowing what this came from is just odd. We did have a hornet in our house today and have killed a few spiders this week. Not big ones, little ones. Yellow jackets are buzzing all around too. 
This could stay a mystery. But I want to know if there is anything else we can give to speed it up to go away. Whether or not if the meds could cause the pregnancy to not occur. I think at this point it would be a miracle anyways. I just want her to be normal!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sending you positive thoughts. Poor girl.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am just catching up with this thread, and I am so sorry. I know the stress of a sick girl mixed with pregnancy, it it is a scary, scary feeling. My gut feeling is to agree with Kelli- could it be an allergy to the sutures or internal antibiotics that were painted in there? Could there be any unusual reaction to the sperm itself or anything mixed into the sperm to extend it? The coinicidence factor is too high for me to imagine a spider bite near the incision(?), not that it couldnt happen. I hope she gets better really quickly. Had she been running a temp with this? I do have a good chance end up with your litter just fine if there is no infection/virus etc involved, if it is local and not systemic.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am just catching up with this thread, and I am so sorry. I know the stress of a sick girl mixed with pregnancy, it it is a scary, scary feeling. My gut feeling is to agree with Kelli- could it be an allergy to the sutures or internal antibiotics that were painted in there? Could there be any unusual reaction to the sperm itself or anything mixed into the sperm to extend it? The coinicidence factor is too high for me to imagine a spider bite near the incision(?), not that it couldnt happen. I hope she gets better really quickly. Had she been running a temp with this?


Same here, it just seems to unlikely.

I will be praying for you. There are very few things more scary in life than a pregnancy/breeding go wrong with our beloved fur babies.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am just catching up with this thread, and I am so sorry. I know the stress of a sick girl mixed with pregnancy, it it is a scary, scary feeling. My gut feeling is to agree with Kelli- could it be an allergy to the sutures or internal antibiotics that were painted in there? Could there be any unusual reaction to the sperm itself or anything mixed into the sperm to extend it? The coinicidence factor is too high for me to imagine a spider bite near the incision(?), not that it couldnt happen. I hope she gets better really quickly. Had she been running a temp with this? I do have a good chance end up with your litter just fine if there is no infection/virus etc involved, if it is local and not systemic.


My doctor and another tech at work who saw her again today, and both had felt the lump on Friday, are also thinking whatever happened it came from that area. It was not anywhere near the incision, wasnt even on the shaved area. It was on the outer edge by her last ribs, on the ribcage.
They were shocked on how it big it was, and it has gone down since it was at its biggest on Sunday am. They also said it doesnt look or feel like masititis, it just feels like a very big inflammation of the tissue. Unless you feel it for yourself you wouldnt be able to appreciate it. 
We ran blood work and only thing that is out of whack is one of the WBC is high, neutrophils, and that can be from severe inflammation (and/or infection). But with no fever, inflammation is more likely the case. 
And not sure what you mean by internal antibiotics?? 
While at work a darn wasp landed on her and was getting caught in her hair. I had to get it out with my foot. She so doesnt need something like that getting her too. 
She is doing better. She was happy at work. Moving around better. Not as painful. Swelling improving. I know there are other drugs we can use if it is allergic/inflammatory response but not good for pending pups..however wanting her to be get better triumphs that..unless the repro doctor feels should stay the course and see what happens. Waiting to talk to them!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So glad she is getting better. I think often mother nature knows how to protect the preganacy, so I bet if it was something local to outside her skin, it will be okay. I have heard of girls reacting allergically to semen extender, so that was my only idea.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh I do hope so Jill. It is out my hands but I am praying that a miracle does happen. With her being on meds, the stress of the situation she was in is worrisome but if it is allergic/inflammatory response that wasnt deep, hopefully there is still a chance. 
I did get talked to the repro vet, right when my lovely migraine was starting. She reviewed all the records I sent her from the e-vet, my doctor's note, all the pictures and the blood work. She is leaning towards the allergic/inflammatory response from possible bug bite/sting. It is rare for such an extreme outward reaction to sutures, semen, and the location of the first bump wasn't near a site of where an injection would have been given. And she feels with the specific wbc that's elevated it does lean towards an inflammatory process, as she has had no fever. 

Of course, we will never know 100% what truly happened, as dogs can't talk. But the good thing is she is getting better. So that is what matters. She wants us to stay the course. If she wasn't possibly pregnant we could give steroids or even try Benadryl. But those aren't good for pregnancy, mostly the steroids. It will take a little longer for it to go away. 

Thanks for all your prayers, good thoughts and support. They helped us get through it and continue on to see what happens. Was hoping for this to turn out much differently..


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Wishing you the best...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just to calm you a little bit, when I found out I was pregnant, it was a week or two after my honeymoon on a cruise. On that cruise, we drank like crazy, we smoked cigars and I had to take medicine for sea sickness. In my normal daily life, I drink maybe once a year, never smoke, and hate taking anything over the counter. I was so upset, but my midwife told me that at that point, the baby had not implanted yet, so no harm would be done. Hopefully the same logic works for dogs.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Swelling going down even more. She is acting like her normal happy self. Hoping this goes and stays away! Thanks again for all the good thoughts and prayers! 
Enjoying and happy to have my girl back..and also praying for a miracle that this litter happens.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Very glad to hear that Lilly is feeling better and the swelling is decreasing!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I saw this article today and thought of you. It is about Jarisch-Herxheimer Reaction. 

http://www.showdogsupersite.com/kenlclub/breedvet/herx.html


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Interesting article. Never have heard of that before. Lilly has not come up positive for lyme or heartworms. The latest test (was just a snap though, not a western blot) done in July. I wonder how many dogs they have seen this in, as I have not seen it and we have alot of lyme positive dogs in this area and on heartworm prevention..


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> Just to calm you a little bit, when I found out I was pregnant, it was a week or two after my honeymoon on a cruise. On that cruise, we drank like crazy, we smoked cigars and I had to take medicine for sea sickness. In my normal daily life, I drink maybe once a year, never smoke, and hate taking anything over the counter. I was so upset, but my midwife told me that at that point, the baby had not implanted yet, so no harm would be done. Hopefully the same logic works for dogs.


I believe puppies don't implant until day 28?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Interesting article. Never have heard of that before. Lilly has not come up positive for lyme or heartworms. The latest test (was just a snap though, not a western blot) done in July. I wonder how many dogs they have seen this in, as I have not seen it and we have alot of lyme positive dogs in this area and on heartworm prevention..


The thing is she does not have to come up positive for heart worm. The way the monthly heartworm medicine works is if they have gotten the heartworm in the month before taking the pill, it kills the heartworm leaving that protein, so a dog would still come up negative in testing because they are negative.

I have never seen this before either, and not sure how credible it is, but I thought of Lily when I read it.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I would love more info to see if that article is true, because that is such an odd thing. It makes me nervous thought when they are saying not give monthly heartworm. 

And a chart I saw from a veterinary college stated around Day 22 is when they implant.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Another good update! All the swelling is gone and she is back to her sweet, happy self! So glad to have her better.

Here are some pics of her from yesterday.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Her belly..no swelling! (Page 8 had my update)


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Another shot of the belly. Her incision is all healed up too!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Yay! Glad she's feeling better. And hopefully there's little babies starting off in there.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Another good update! All the swelling is gone and she is back to her sweet, happy self! So glad to have her better.
> 
> Here are some pics of her from yesterday.


I'm so glad! I've been worried a bit...hoping she'd bounce back. Now it's just a wait till you find out about the pups.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What surgery did she have? I'm ignorant of artificial means for implanting.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Wahoo! Great news!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I am so happy for you that she is a lot better. My fingers are crossed as well hoping that everything went as should and now you will have pups


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I agree with Cazzy and wish you the best of luck with a happy, stress free pregnancy.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> What surgery did she have? I'm ignorant of artificial means for implanting.


It was a surgical implantation of frozen (well thawed) semen. Basically they cut her open like a spay, pulled out the uterus, and put the semen in each uterine horn and close her up. That way the semen don't have far to swim. Frozen semen obviously not as good as fresh or even chilled. 
You can do it transcervical, via a scope, but the odds i read (i think these were the figures) for that was 11% success or doing it surgical it is was like 83% success.. Basically much greater chance for pregnancy doing surgical route.


She is acting a little more clingy yesterday.. I know last time she was very much like that plus off feed due to slight morning sickness, but that didnt hit her until week 2. Thank you for all your support and prayers. I hope this special breeding happens still. :crossfing


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> It was a surgical implantation of frozen (well thawed) semen. Basically they cut her open like a spay, pulled out the uterus, and put the semen in each uterine horn and close her up. That way the semen don't have far to swim. Frozen semen obviously not as good as fresh or even chilled.
> You can do it transcervical, via a scope, but the odds i read (i think these were the figures) for that was 11% success or doing it surgical it is was like 83% success.. Basically much greater chance for pregnancy doing surgical route.
> 
> 
> She is acting a little more clingy yesterday.. I know last time she was very much like that plus off feed due to slight morning sickness, but that didnt hit her until week 2. Thank you for all your support and prayers. I hope this special breeding happens still. :crossfing


Wow, I did not no the odds were so low in frozen semen. I also did not know they did surgical implantation. 

I am so glad everything is so positive. I will be following this thread until hopefully puppies arrive.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Very happy to see she is doing better. How scary!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So I am noticing some pregnancy signs with Lilly. She is becoming more emotional (clingy, slightly moody), having some morning sickness (not wanting her breakfast, at least not with something tasty put on) and I am probably feeling some "fetus bumps" in her belly when I palpate. She had all these signs last time when she was pregnant. So this is making me very hopeful that this litter may still happen! 
Next weekend I will be doing an ultrasound to see if I see any pups. I am not able to tell via palpating or even on the ultrasound exactly how many, but I will at least know that she is and if it will be more than just a few. 
I am going to start taking weekly pics of her, mainly to see how she grows...err gets wider. So started off today...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Another side shot..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Top view...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

And her pretty face! Lol


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

An ultrasound, just, tells youif she is pregnant or not but it's not accurate, for the counting.
I was told 4 to 6 and my girl had 10.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

HovawartMom said:


> An ultrasound, just, tells youif she is pregnant or not but it's not accurate, for the counting.
> I was told 4 to 6 and my girl had 10.


Oh i know thats what i said above..its for confirmation. I didnt even try to get a count last time. Even the radiographs last time didnt show them all. We thought at most 7 and she had 9!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm glad that it's looking good so far and that she's feeling better. Good luck with everything.

By the way, looks like you have the same tile floor as me, lol.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So glad it looks like all is well with the pregnancy. She put you through quite a scare! And she does have a very pretty face.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> So I am noticing some pregnancy signs with Lilly. She is becoming more emotional (clingy, slightly moody), having some morning sickness (not wanting her breakfast, at least not with something tasty put on) and I am probably feeling some "fetus bumps" in her belly when I palpate. She had all these signs last time when she was pregnant. So this is making me very hopeful that this litter may still happen!
> 
> Next weekend I will be doing an ultrasound to see if I see any pups. I am not able to tell via palpating or even on the ultrasound exactly how many, but I will at least know that she is and if it will be more than just a few.
> 
> I am going to start taking weekly pics of her, mainly to see how she grows...err gets wider. So started off today...



Glad to see you have some signs. We used an ultra sound to confirm my dog was expecting the vet guessed 7 and she actually had 7 we was kinds shocked because normally the count is wrong when done that way


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks all. Her morning sickness is now at night too. Not sure if its because she knows she gets a little bit of canned food added in or if she really wont eat without it, but she deserves to be spoiled with all that she has gone through. I can do the tough love later on. 
She is more tired too I noticed. She really wants to be on us. Even getting up on the bed, normally she doesnt try (or even allowed, but when its just me in bed then she gets too!). 4 more days until we do the ultrasound!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Fingers crossed things go good


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh yay! It sounds like the real question is how many...

We will be waiting for the ultrasound updates.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello All! 
I am for certain palpating puppies. She is definetly acting pregnant like she was last time. She will barely eat even with the can food. She also did that last time and I had to add even more stuff into it. Last night we had skinless chicken so saved some of it and shredded it to add into her dinner that she didnt finish. Worked for the most part. 
I also did do a ultrasound, but wasnt the greatest, but I did see quite a few pups and even saw some movement from them. Going to try again today to see if I can get better pics and video of it. I cant even begin to take a guess to how many. She will be getting xrays in 4 weeks and she is "due" around Nov 12/13th. So not that far off. Have to start making my list of supplies. 
I am so amazed that she ended up conceiving. I didnt think this would happen. I am sure all the good thoughts and prayers helped.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh thats great news i am so happy for you. You do know now the weeks will drag the last week will really drag it did for me and Tessie had then early.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh that's wonderful! I bet you are so excited. Now to get her to eat....


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Marvelous news. At least you have been through all this before and know how she is during her pregnancy. Hopefully you will be able to get her to eat something each day. I know lots of people say you should not do this but mine were crazy for good quality canned cat food mixed on their food when they would eat nothing else.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> She will be getting xrays in 4 weeks *and she is "due" around Nov 12/13th.* So not that far off. Have to start making my list of supplies.
> I am so amazed that she ended up conceiving. I didnt think this would happen. I am sure all the good thoughts and prayers helped.


That seems so amazing. I cannot believe it will be happening so soon! It is just around the corner. What a miracle!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

It is getting close!! Ahh! I did take some pics and video yesterday but am doing another today to see if they come out better. Will share a few from then. 
She was really bad with eating yesterday. This morning added in the can food and the chicken. She took a while to eat it all but she did. If she wasnt pregnant I wouldnt give in but she needs the food so I will do what I have to do in order for her to eat. I will become tough guy after pups are weaned. She needs all the nutrition during pregnancy and of course when she is feeding pups. I believe last time though it just took a few days after having the pups when she ate her food normally without adding in extra stuff. 
My hubby thinks she is just playing me but he is a man and doesnt understand how you feel when your pregnant. Men!! Lol I yelled at him one day about it because he didnt add the can food in. The next day he sure did! Lol 
So here is one picture. Again this isnt the greatest ultrasound machine, but does get the job done.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

And another one..


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Ahh I can't see anything .. Lol did you try and count


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

We did yesterday..seeing quite a few..we kind of counted 10! The quality of the machine is not that great. Video is better..in person the best. 
She did have 9 last time. I would like 6-8..but will take whatever she does end up having, as long as they are healthy!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> We did yesterday..seeing quite a few..we kind of counted 10! The quality of the machine is not that great. Video is better..in person the best.
> She did have 9 last time. I would like 6-8..but will take whatever she does end up having, as long as they are healthy!


Ten sure is a lot of puppies! I, also, hope that however many she has that they all are healthy!!! Best of luck! Prayers outgoing.

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

A cornucopia of puppies.... Sounds great to me!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> We did yesterday..seeing quite a few..we kind of counted 10! The quality of the machine is not that great. Video is better..in person the best.
> She did have 9 last time. I would like 6-8..but will take whatever she does end up having, as long as they are healthy!



Cant Wait to see what happens. When I took Tessie for hers I was expecting quite a large litter as she's had 2 litters before with 11 the first time 10 large pups the second I was hoping for no more then 6-8 has she had trouble with the last litter and I am glad she only got 7 because everything went good so I think I was correct when I thought her trouble was because she got too stretched last time. Whenever the amount I hope things go good after the scare you had.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

9 pups were quite alot last time. What I have always heard was first litters arent big but dont know how true that is?! Her sister's first was 9 and even Lilly came from a litter of 8 (or 9). She is starting to get a smidge more "rounder" and her teats are getting bigger too. She is still on/off with her food. Going to have my neighbor start letting her out and feeding her a small meal in the middle of the day starting next week. Think that will help. Only 4 more weeks..


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> 9 pups were quite alot last time. What I have always heard was first litters arent big but dont know how true that is?! Her sister's first was 9 and even Lilly came from a litter of 8 (or 9). She is starting to get a smidge more "rounder" and her teats are getting bigger too. She is still on/off with her food. Going to have my neighbor start letting her out and feeding her a small meal in the middle of the day starting next week. Think that will help. Only 4 more weeks..



I was told by the vet that checked Tessie last time that normally the litter size will be smaller the older the dog is but that does depend on the amount of eggs that she releases. Don't hold me to it because I can't remember exactly what he said but it was something along those lines.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I wanted to check to see how your girl was doing now ? I hope she has been feeling better


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah been meaning to update. Been wayy to busy! What have I gotten myself into! Lol she was doing much better on the eating. She was even getting ravenous and eating without the extra stuff. But of course now back to being picky but thats because she is starting to explode! Lol 
My neighbor is letting her out and feeding her during the middle of the day. Going to set up the whelping room soon. That way the other two dogs get use to it too.
Here is her belly picture taken tonight! Getting bigger!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow she is getting big how far gone is she now 6/7 weeks? 
I am glad I never had trouble with my girl eating must be a nightmare.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes she is 6 weeks. She was picky last time too. Got to do what we have to do to keep her eating. The time is flying by!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Yes she is 6 weeks. She was picky last time too. Got to do what we have to do to keep her eating. The time is flying by!



Of course I hope her eating improves soon


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Yes she is 6 weeks. She was picky last time too. Got to do what we have to do to keep her eating. The time is flying by!


Have you done any more ultrasounds? Any more baby counts to tell us about?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

No more ultrasounds. Just going to be patient and wait until we do xrays in 2 weeks. Planning on doing them on the friday before she is due on the following Wednesday/Thursday. I have work people "on call" for me if/when she is labor. I cant unfortunately take a week off this time as I have used all my vacation days but hoping she does this close to a weekend so I will have a long weekend. I have my neighbor that will keep an eye on them when I am at work. I also again plan on sleeping on the couch in the next room for a few weeks. 
I am pretty sure she is going to have about the same number of pups this time. Hoping we have a better split of males/females. (Fingers crossed!) but really just want healthy pups!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all! Sorry havent been able to update as often. Busy doesnt even begin to describe my life right now! Lol aahhhhh! 

We are getting into the final stretch of this pregnancy. Tomorrow is xray day! Will post it here tomorrow night! I borrowed the ultrasound from my friend to ultrasound a dog show friend and figured I would do another on Lilly. I am seeing lots of movements, heartbeats..and lots of puppies. Tomorrow we will see what that shows. She is getting really uncomfortable. She doesnt want to eat hardly. She will just eat the can food. If I add in dry she wont. She is getting really picky. But she needs to eat! 

I set up the whelping room. All the dogs like the box! Lol Started to take her temperatures yesterday. Last time I definitely got a clue when it would start. Just hoping the pre-labor isnt as long as it was last time. I would also love for her to give birth during the day..but she did none of those last time..so not holding much hope for that to happen! Lol

Here are some pictures! Belly pic from Saturday..i think?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Momma looking soo happy! Lol


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Whoa she looks big. When is the due date? Daytime whelping, maybe you can just hioe for a weekend....


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She looks lovely...baking all those baby buns in her oven. I'll check back tomorrow re the X-ray.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow looks like she has quite a lot in there good luck with the X-ray can't wait to see how many.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

She looks lovely. So worrying when they wont eat. Have you tried an omlette? Mine used to eat egg before whelping and during with some glucose for energy. Looking forward to the xray pictures.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So took the xrays and we are seeing a lot! For some reason it is kind of hard to see but I think I for sure counted 8 but my doctor didnt want to commit to a number so said 7-9. Lol last time we saw 7 and got 9.. So we will see! Thinking may happen mid-week. Will let you all know as it progresses!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's wonderful. I counted nine.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That looks like a LOT of puppies. Cannot tell exactly but could be 9. At least now you know what it is like to look after 9!! Hoping all goes well next week for the whelping.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah at least if its 9 I can handle it. Lot of work but it wont be a change. Really hoping not much more than that as last time as she couldnt keep up with milk supply around 3 1/2 weeks and had to start weaning them..well at least supplementing. If it's more than 9 may have to help her out even earlier.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best wishes the whelping goes well, looking forward to seeing pictures of mom and her babies.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wish you and your girl all the best in coming days.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I think I counted 8 but I am on the iPad so hard to tell. Fingers crossed everything goes well for you and her. Are you thinking of keeping one from this litter ?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes...keeping one for sure.. Very very faint possibly will keep two for a little to see how they grow. Leaning towards keeping a female again but if the best is a boy may just keep him. Just going to see what happens. I really dont want more than 4 dogs...lol trying not to have too many!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

There are a lot of pups in there for sure! Good luck!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks all..cant wait for these special puppies. Been a roller coaster especially in the beginning. Blessed this even happened!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Just wanted to check and see how everything was going must be getting close now


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

When is her due date?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Eowyn said:


> When is her due date?


I think she said middle of next week...?


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

OutWest said:


> I think she said middle of next week...?



I checked all I saw was midweek a couple of post back either way hope everything is going good


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So maybe her silence means she's really, really busy! …


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

OutWest said:


> So maybe her silence means she's really, really busy! …


It may be this. She did post on Facebook this morning about there being a temperature drop. Here is her Facebook post from this morning:

"And we do have a temperature drop! I am thinking probably will be tonight unless she decides to have them during the day but she's not one for playing nice. Lol"


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

ktkins7 said:


> It may be this. She did post on Facebook this morning about there being a temperature drop. Here is her Facebook post from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> "And we do have a temperature drop! I am thinking probably will be tonight unless she decides to have them during the day but she's not one for playing nice. Lol"



Oh sounds like it I am sure we will know sooner or later. I really feel for her if it during the night I know I spent nearly 2 nights up with my girl because of "signs" and then she started to give birth 10.30pm I was dead by the time she was done ... Lol I am hoping my other girl is a lot nicer to me when it is her time.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Ooohhhh, I am getting excited! Hoping for good news of happy healthy (and adorable) golden puppies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The puppies have arrived! Ten of them and Lilly did great. I saw pictures on facebook. I'll let onmyway2mydreams tell the rest. I'm guessing she is sleeping!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

They look like chubalubs! So cute!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm here finally!!:bowl: Lol been along night and day! Got to love Lilly, she keeps me on my toes. She truly does things in her own way.:doh: We have 10 gorgeous puppies! She blessed us with 7 males and 3 females. So again, she had lots of boys! :doh:Is she trying to tell me something?! Lol :

Her temp dropped overnight Tuesday-Wednesday. I went to work as she wasnt panting or carrying on like she was going to be having them anytime soon. My neighbor checked on her a few additional times than normal. I was a nervous wreck :uhoh:at work even with the updates of her being fine. She wouldnt/didnt eat all day. So that was another sign. I gave her Enercal and then later on yogurt but she didnt end up finishing that. I had to cancel class Wednesday night as my babysitter (she is 19) wasnt comfortable watching a dog who was in pre-labor. When I got home Wednesday night she was panting and restless but nothing extreme. I figured it would happen around midnight like last time. Nope!

So of course I slept on/off through the night. Come 4 am though I noticed her picking up on the panting. So we cuddled up in the whelping box and I noticed she was shaking too. I knew from last time that meant it was active labor and wouldnt be long now. An hour later at 5 am she started pushing! I called my neighbor over so she could help. Hubby was heading to work soon. I also woke the kids up so they could see it as last time they only got to see a few of them being born as it was so late. 

5:22 the first one came out, without us realizing at first until we heard her screaming! Pink girl made her entrance loud and clear. Unfortunately, without her placenta. I immediately got concerned but knew I would have to keep a close eye on her. She is our smallest and weighs 8.3 oz! Tiny girl but with a good set of lungs! 
6:45 the second one finally came. Light green girl came out. Good sized at 12.7 oz. much bigger than pink! I was thinking I would have a break between pups then...
6:51 the third one popped out! I was so not ready! Blue boy made his appearance. He is tied for being one of the biggest at 13.7 oz! All good with those two as we had the placentas. Had a little break then..
7:23 number four..Gray boy popped out..without a placenta..ugh! He was a decent sized at 11.7 oz. He was pretty mellow.
7:53 number five..yellow boy came flying out. He is a decent size at 12.9 ozs. He was pretty spunky!
8:25 number six..kept thinking with each one, please be a girl..and it was this time! Red girl! She is on the smaller end but not bad at 11.7. My neighbor had to leave to go get ready for her physical therapy appt so my daughter Eva took over helping. She had been just picking out collars but now she had to step up helping with writing the information and holding pups for cord care. She did so good! Very proud of her!
8:59 number seven..Orange boy! Oh boy..another one! Lol he was on the smaller side at 10.1 oz. he really was fiesty!
9:13 number eight was rushing to get out! dark green boy! Another one! Ahh! He has already caught my eye though..he just looks so handsome already! He is tied with Blue for first at 13.7 oz! But another one without a placenta..ugh ugh
9:40 number nine!! Holy we did make it to nine..and its Brown BOY! For real!? He is smaller at 9.1 oz. and yet another one without a placenta! 
So I palpated her..feeling another one in there?! I think?! Not sure..lets give it some time. Half hour think I start to see her push..praying for 1) puppy with a placenta 2) a girl!!
10:32.. Number 10 is here! I got one wish! Take a guess! Not that hard..got the ..placenta..and a BOY! Lol black boy! Very vocal as well! Weighed 10 oz even..of course..number 10 is 10! 

By the end we were all tired. My neighbor got back just after #10 was born. They were all feeding, moving around and really seem good! So so happy things went relatively good. Of course had 4 placentas that didnt come. I wasnt sure if she was done or if another one could be in there so was waiting to clean up until more time had passed. However momma knew she was done and she had to GO..like GO POTTY! So she raced outside and went. I checked her before she came back inside and found on placenta trying to come out. Yay!
Later on my daughter was checking her or something and found another placenta had come out. Yay! Only two more to go. But not seeing any signs of that happening. Called work and told them what was going on and see if I could come get oxytocin to help clean her out. I should have brought it home Wednesday but forgot. So gave that to her but noticed when we got back her pants were really dirty so have a feeling she may have passed it out and ate it. She also wanted to go out again and always a possibilty it could have come out the as it was hard to see. Now just need to watch her closely. 

But so far they all are doing good. Glad they are finally here..but the worry doesnt stop. Thanks everyone for checking in on us! Now time to see them grow up into little fluffballs!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww..puppies!! Lots of puppies!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So so so tired..wow...10.. I pushed put 10!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

pink girl! Had forgotten to put her collar on before the picture!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Light green girl..big girl!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Blue boy..big boy!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Gray boy! Snuggling with momma


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

yellow boy! Hiding


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Red girl! The last girl to be born!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

orange boy, green boy, blue, yellow and pink!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Brown boy! So little!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Black boy..last but not least!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Fantastic!! What a good job you all did together. So many boys - incredible. At least if you want to keep one there will be a lot of choice!
Hoping all goes well over the next few days and looking forward to all the news and pictures.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! It is so much fun to see the baby pictures.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Awesome. I bet you and Lilly were exhausted by the end. Such beautiful babies. Can't wait to see more pics of them growing up


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks all..it was and still is an exhausting adventure but worth every second. She is being a great momma. Doesnt want to leave their side. Have to force her out most of the time. She zooms back in and hops right into the box. Now just have to get her milk supply up for these babies. Last time she had a bit of troubles too. So trying fenugreek to see if that helps. my breeder is sending me more of that and some other supplement that helps with milk supply. She had leftover from her last litter. Lilly has exactly 10 teats..but not all of them are filled up good. So try to make sure the little ones get the good ones! 

Anyone else have any suggestions let me know! She does have her appetite back so making sure she gets plenty of food and water!

Picture of the puppy pile on the heating pad..so cute!


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I am so happy everything went so well for both you and your girl. When my girl had her pups I kept putting the pups that weighed the most each day on the front teats and it did seem to bring in more milk after a couple of days.there is no point saying what I give my girls with their food to help with milk as it's a Swedish sour yogurt/milk thing it's good for their bellies as well. Hopefully in a couple of days more milk will come.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, they're so beautiful!

Good to hear everything went so well.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! New born pups are so adorable.
About 10 years ago our next door neighbor bred brown labs. 
We were up all night during the labor & she had a litter of 13. We were eager to see the pups as one was promised to our daughter.
Unfortunately one was still born, but even with 12 that was too many for her to feed at once. We thought they'd have to supplement or hand feed some of the pups.
But no. Mommy was smarter than all of us.
After the first feeding she saw the smaller pups were being pushed out, so she got up, & split the pups into two groups,
Maggie (momma dog) laid down between them rolled one way to feed the first group then turned around & fed the second.
I couldn't believe it. Pretty smart momma dog.

Mike D


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They are so beautiful. Congratulations. I hope and Lilly get some rest now.


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Congratulations! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Yay puppies! Congratulations!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

We got some rest! Pups are doing really good. Everyone gained yesterday! The biggest is Green boy..he went up to 1 lb! Chunky boy! Here is a pic from them snoozing this morning!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So so cute!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They are just so small!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Little ears..so adorable. Love seeing them twitch when they dream!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Huge Congrats!!!! They are adorable!!!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Bless Momma's heart - she did so good! Congrats on the 10 puppies!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats on the pups--what a roller coaster it has been!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> Congrats on the pups--what a roller coaster it has been!


Omg has it ever been!! Lol from the "early" heat, trying to figure out how to get to the vet for breeding, the problems after the breeding, all the stressing about Lilly when she is pregnant and then a completely different delivery experience than last time! She sure does keep me on my toes! 

I am so blessed that this even happened! Cant wait to see how these pups turn out! They all have my heart already!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What an adorable pile of pups, congrats! Good job Momma!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

How do you get anything done? I would just be so tempted to sit there and watch them for hours.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol I didnt get much done today at all. Kept checking on them! I am so nervous the first few weeks. Lilly is being so good with them. She has come out of the box for a few minutes at a time, mainly to go potty or just to stretch her legs a bit. Her milk seems to be coming in better. Not sure if its from the fenugreek. They all gained weight. Green boy gained the most of course..he apparently likes to eat! Lol my daughter says all the "small" pups are her favorites so far. She is so sweet! My son is much more interested in them this time around. Not sure if its because one of them will be "his" puppy. He wont clean them up like my daughter will but he is more willing to pet them and hold them. He is so sweet with them.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I just finished looking at your web site and reading about your dream of doing what you are doing today - good for you. I loved looking at the pics from your 1st litter and then the pics of each puppy with their new family. So sweet.

I have always wondered as a breeder - it must be a lot of work having all of those puppies around but it must be also a little emotional when they go to their new homes as well.

Lilly is a beautiful girl and a great Momma!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words! It is hard work..physically as well as emotionally. You do get attached to each one. It also is a huge responsibilty. Not only do you have to be concerned for the welfare of mom and the pups but also for the future owners of the pups. Making sure you do everything right so each one makes it to their new home is a huge task that I do not take lightly. 
For the first 3-4 weeks I sleep on the couch in the room next to the puppy room. So I can make sure nothing happens. I worry endless about them until they are bigger and can get around better. My hubby didnt get it at first the last time. Then one day we were giving them baths and he realized that he was bathing someone else's puppy and it clicked. We are responsible to make sure these pups get to their new homes, to not let anything happen them. Its something I take very seriously. 
Lilly is an awesome momma. She takes such good care of them. Right now it is easier as she does most of the work. She keeps them fed, cleaned and protects them. She truly is one of a kind!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I can only imagine how much you worry and as a Puppy Person you don't really realize sometimes all that the breeder goes through - it is not just Lilly, the Mom caring for the puppies but the breeder has so much responsibility too seeing that all of the little ones are safe and healthy.

Such a neat experience for your children to witness as well and help you care for them.

Our family is eagerly awaiting the birth of our 2nd Golden on November 29th and I am so glad I read this thread and I look forward to seeing the puppy pictures of course


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

A breeder's responsibility is never ending from the time you decided you want to have a litter to all the puppies you have Bred are no longer alive. It is stressful,busy, happy, sad, exciting and worrying all at the same time along with everything else they have to deal with in normal life. Onmyway2dreams i know what you mean my husband didn't get it either until the first litter i had with him then he started to understand a bit more. The last litter he really got it because this wasn't just strangers dogs 2 of them were ours so he understood then why i spent so much time keeping records, double checking things gathering information and supplies for things that could go wrong even when they didn't. At the end he said he will never question why i say i need something again. Looks like my life will be easier next time.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! Beautiful pups! You must be so tired. What fun you will have watching them grow.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I have the same puppy collars but wonder where you baught yr set,and at what price?.

Adorable litter.

What I did , with my litter of 10 pups,is feed the smallest ones, first and add the rest,5 mns later.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

10 beautiful puppies!! Congrats.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

One week old today! And boy are they getting big! Yesterday all but little pink girl was 1 lb or just more..and she wasnt far off being 15.5 oz! So expecting her to get there tonight! They are getting chunky! Momma's milk has really come in good. Here are two pics to hold you over until tonight when I take more!

Of course didnt see the little bit of poop on them until I was taking the pics..cleaned them up afterwards with baby wipes. I think they did it when momma was outside!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Closer look..they got some chubby bellies!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh my they are so very precious! Thank you for sharing and 10 is such a lot of puppies. My breeder sent me the X-ray this morning from her girl and wants to see if I can count the pups and I think I am counting at least 10 too. 

I so look forward to seeing the puppies as they grow  They are so sweet all sleeping huddled together. Glad that Momma's milk has come in so nicely for them.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They are sooooo cuuuute! Lilly is obviously a very good mama.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Ahh bless it looks like she is doing a great job .
It's a shock when they go from looking so sweet to looking like this












at 13wks old I felt like screaming this is the 2nd night in a row.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely fat puppies. I am so glad Lilly's milk has come in well and she is doing a fantastic job. This is how breeding a litter should be and I hope it continues for you and you will soon get to have fun with these lovely puppies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful chunky babies, they look great. 

Thanks for the update and new pictures.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry havent been able to post here.. Been busy. Glad I have the night off from my teaching job! Only 5 more classes to go!  
They all are doing good. Have a few of them at two pounds. Will post weights tomorrow and more pics as they will be two weeks old! Their eyes are starting to open and the ears are too. They are trying to walk on all four..albeit a bit wobbly. They are starting to develop little personalities already. 
Lilly is doing an awesome job already. Her appetite is back..knock on wood that it stays that way. No more hand feeding! I think she is starting to feel the effects of the pups feeding off her. She is getting a little skinny but she is eating 10-11 cups a day! 
So here is them a few days ago..in a milk coma.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Milk coma is a wonderful thing...lol (go back to page 20 for another picture and my update!)


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They crash hard..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Then from yesterday..Red girl eyes starting to open..she loves to stick her tongue out!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

And my kids cuddling with puppies..Eva with red girl..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

James with Blue boy..he is much more willing to handle the pups this time.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Last but not least..pretty momma with her babies..so proud!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of the little ones, they're so precious. 
I'm such a sucker for pictures of pups with their tongues out, too cute. 

Your kids are adorable, they must love being able to handle the pups. 

Lilly looks great, what a wonderful momma she is.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely pictures of children and puppies. Great memories for them when they are older.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Last but not least..pretty momma with her babies..so proud!


Pretty Lilly...such a good mom! I can't imagine feeding eleven pups.

:--heart:


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Ahh bless glad everything is going well


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Momma and babies are doing so very well. Thank you for sharing the pictures with us - the babies are adorable and what a great experience for your children as well. So cute how red girl likes to stick out her tongue. 

Milk Coma - too funny they sure are content with full bellies.

My new Golden Pup will be born this coming Saturday so I am very excited!!!


----------



## name44 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow..... golden puppies have to one of if not the best looking puppies. I remember when I met Rango, his eyes were barely open. Put a downpayment on him right away. 

Congratulations on the beautiful puppies! Wish I take home all 10!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

How are the puppies - I bet their eyes are open now and are they moving about yet ? Would love to see pics if you possibly have a moments peace to post some


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of posting. My schedule has been non-stop crazy! It is a little harder to update here as opposed to our facebook page. My phone doesnt like to work on this page and trying to find the time to do a proper update is so hard. 
The pups are doing really good. They are walking, playing, barking, howling, eating real food and just becoming the cutest puppies ever! I am biased..but someone mentioned above that goldens have got to be then cutest pups of any breed! 

Now momma Lilly is not doing as well. She has mastitis. Luckily I think I caught it early so hopefully wont get too bad. Went to the e-vet Sunday as she was not herself at all. Didnt wag her tail, wouldnt greet my neighbor who she loves and wouldnt eat. She also wants nothing to do with the pups. I didnt see/feel the infected teat until we got there and they found it right away. I am a bad momma. :-( 
So she is on meds and been doing warm compresses and milking her infected teat. I haven't had time to swing by the store to get cabbage leaves but going to try my best tomorrow to do that as i heard that works really well. 

So hopefully tonight I can add more pictures but here is one of them..at the food bowl..kind of like a puppy wreath as my neigbhbor's daughter-in-law said..


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Ahhh they are adorable and thank you for posting. I found your FB page and the video of them is adorable. Love all of the pics of each one being weighed.

I am sending healing thoughts for Lilly that her mastitis clears quickly.

*walking, playing, barking, howling, - *I can only imagine how cute those howls must sound.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Cabbage leaves (steamed) work well. Also once you have milked her so that any infected milk has gone get a puppy on that teat to give it a good suck. If you do that each time after milking her you should find that the heat and infection has gone.
Your pups look beautiful and I hope Lilly gets better soon.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

the pups are precious 

Sending healing thoughts for mama Lilly


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Pups are so cute!! I hope Lilly gets better real soon!!


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Great looking little tater tots! Thanks for sharing their journey. Im a lurker, but enjoy seeing their progress.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Lilly's Mastitis, I hope she will be feeling better soon and the infection clears up quickly. 

The babies are so precious, I can only imagine how cute it must be hearing them bark, howling, and watching them play.

Puppy wreath, too cute!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The pups are so adorable. Sorry to hear about the mastitis. Breeding is just not easy! It is great the puppies are eating well.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Kira had mastitis but we caught it very early and it resolved with antibiotics and hot compresses. It sounds like you caught it early too, which is a good thing. I'm glad to hear they are eating well though. They are very cute


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

There truly is not enough time during the day to do everything I want and need to do. :bowl:Sorry for slacking on the updates. 
Lilly is doing much better. Trying to dry her up. Poor girl is leaking so bad she has to wear a t-shirt! The puppies teeth are almost completely in and she doesnt really want to feed them anyways. They sure do love their food though. Little chubby pups! 
I weighed them yesterday as I had help. My class came over last night for a field trip. I had them weigh the pups, give dewormer and trim their nails. Also showed them the care involved with Lilly and her mastitis and all the care involved. 

So here are the weights.. 
Pink girl 3 lbs 3 oz
Lt. Green girl 4 lbs 1 oz
Blue boy 4 lbs 4 oz
Gray boy 3 lbs 13 oz
Yellow boy 4 lbs 7 oz
Red girl 4 lbs 7 oz
Orange boy 3 lbs 9 oz
Dark Green boy 4 lbs 8.5 oz
Brown boy 3 lbs 8.5 oz 
Black boy 3 lbs 8 oz

Here is a sweet picture of Momma Lilly and Dark Green boy..so so cute!!:smooch:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

And more pictures!! Blue boy I think...lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Pink girl..the littlest one and my daughter's favorite..she has a thing for the little ones!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I think yellow boy..wish I could see the collar!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Light green girl..peek-a-boo!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Eva with pups a few days ago..


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Great update! And good thinking with your class - great experience for them and provided some help for you - win/win situation.

Oh my those pics are so cute. If I had to pic a fav pic it may be the one with Lilly and dark green boy - they are in the same position and just so adorable together. I bet his future family would love a copy of that pic.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness what gorgeous little miracles!!
Congratulations


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you for the update they sure are getting big now. I too especially love the pic of dark green boy and Momma. Cute little chubby pups.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The pups keep just keep getting cuter and cuter with each updated photos. 

What a great hands on experience for your class.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

The pups are so adorable and are starting to chub out! I hope Lilly continues to feel better. Poor girl.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't believe it has been this long since I have done an update on here!:doh: I am sorry!!:uhoh: It is so much easier to do my Facebook page as I just do it right on my phone. 

They are 7 1/2 weeks old and most of them are going to their new homes this weekend..so I have lots of pictures to share! They are getting so big! I have two big boys weighing 11 lbs now and little pink girl is 6 lbs 12 oz! She is one of the favorites, even with my breeder who came last week, as far as personality goes! She is always wagging her tail and happy to see you. She doesn't let her size stop her. 

My breeder loved this litter and was on the fence on keeping the pick girl, for herself. So far she is not, and neither are we, as we are keeping another puppy, so I am holding onto her though for a show home. I also have one other male we are hoping for a show home as he was very nice as well. 

We ended up nicknaming the pups after Charlie Brown and the Peanut Gang.. I just couldn't decide for a while so we were just calling them by their collar colors. I also have yet to decide on the theme for the litter too. If anyone has ideas let me know..I was thinking maybe the Golden Litter..but not really doing it for me.. I would like it to be a word that goes in the registration name but doesn't have to be either..it just has to "fit". Could be my "slacker" litter as I have slacked on updating them here! lol

So I think I will do some posts on them individually..and tell you their nicknames and their most recent weights. They also got their exam and shots on Saturday, one of my doctors at work came out to the house. Her family came to see them too. We even had friends over for New Years Eve and the puppies got lots of love!

So let's start with Pink Girl, her name is "Sally" and like I said above she is 6 lbs 12 ozs now. She loves food and she loves to wrestle with the boys! She is Miss Personality. She is going home to an older couple who have had nothing but Aussies for the past 35 years and the husband is in a wheelchair (he is an attorney) and wants to lightly train her to pick up objects for him. When they met her she could care less about the chair and she loved them. I think it will be a perfect fit.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is Lucy, Red Girl, weighs 9 lbs and who is a lovely girl. She has a unique nose as she has pink right on the sides of it. The family who is getting her loves it. She is a fun girl who use to be the biggest girl. She is sweet and loves Sanford! It is so cute to see her follow him when he comes to play! She would have been a nice one to also be shown had it not be for the pigment issue. She also loves to sleep in the litterbox ..and she is a hard sleeper. She looks like she has been drunk..lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is Peppermint Patty, Lt. Green Girl, she weighs 9 lbs 6 ozs and is simply gorgeous! My breeder loved her! She is super sweet like her momma and apparently loves food as she was not the biggest girl before! We are hoping to find a wonderful show home for her but until then we will love her and spoil her.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is Linus, Blue boy, he weighs 10 lbs 1 oz. He is one of the big boys. He is super sweet and is one handsome dog. My breeder also really liked him. He is is more on the laid-back side but he can also try to be in charge. He is a bit confused.Lol WE are hoping to find him a show home as well. He will be loved and spoiled here with his brother and sister until then!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is Snoopy, Black boy, he weighs 7 lbs 7 ozs! He has been one of the smallest boys but not anymore! He is trying to catch up. He is my daughter's favorite. He gets extra cuddles. He is not one to fight over things, including food so he learned to sit back and wait or to get the food that the crazy pups spilled out of the bowl. So he is very smart! He is going with to a young couple, this will be "their" first dog, they had dogs growing up. He also will be near another puppy as the sister and her parents are getting another one, Woodstock, brown boy. 
They are a good match together too as both are "go with the flow" pups. They will live in separate houses but have lots of playdates!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is Woodstock, Brown boy, weighs 8 lbs 10 oz. He had been one of the little guys but he also is getting bigger. He is a sweetie and is a snuggler. He is a handsome little guy too. He is laid back and is going to a very nice family with older teenage/college girls. They can't wait to spoil him!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is Franklin, Orange boy, he weighs 7 lbs 6 ozs. He now is the smallest boy. He is also one of the fluffiest of the bunch! lol He is a ball of fun! He likes to try to escape and he doesn't let his size stop him either. He has such a sweet face. He is going to a family with teenagers/college kids as well. They can't wait to have another golden since theirs has past away.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is Pigpen, Gray boy, he weighs 8 lbs 4 ozs. He is also a very smart dog who loves to try to escape. He is on the go a lot but he also likes to snuggle. My breeder liked him a lot as well but some things held him from being a show prospect. He is going to be a handsome dog. He is going to an older couple who has an older golden who hopefully will show him the ropes. They are very excited to have another golden to hike with and go to classes. They have been the most involved owners even bringing a big cardboard box for the puppies to play in. They have been here 3 times visiting already!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

It appears you had very nice consistently in the litter. They are cute little fluff balls! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is Schroeder, Green Boy, he weighs 11 lbs 2 ozs! He has always been the biggest boy. He is a lovely dog and he was a contender for being a show pick but he too has not the best pigment and has some very slight pink on the sides of his nose. He is a lovable, goofy guy who surprisingly agile! lol You wouldn't think he would be due to his size but he will leap and jump over his siblings. He also likes to escape out of the box and he loves to eat! Can you tell?! But he is also an extremely good snuggler. At the New Year's party my friend/coworker wanted him. lol He is going to a family that are also empty-nesters with their child in college.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

And Last but not Least!! Charlie Brown, Yellow boy, weighs 11 lbs 1oz!! Not to far from Schroeder! And He is a handsome pup! He is in fact the puppy we are keeping! HIs new name has finally been decided, well at least the call name, he is now called Chase! I just could not keep my eyes off of him these last few weeks. I loved everything about him, especially his face! My breeder agreed he was very very nice and that he had "it". The attitude, the structure and that face!! lol It was a tough call but I think Lilly was trying to tell me to keep a boy as she just likes having so many of them! He is my son's dog. He named him..I kind of helped..lol My hubby wanted to name him like a Greek God name like Thor..he even wanted to name him Buck at one point. My son chose a nice name. So I am hoping for lots of fun between him and Daisy.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Eowyn said:


> It appears you had very nice consistently in the litter. They are cute little fluff balls! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for the kind words. We have been very pleased with them. My breeder loved them. She had the sire (well had as he is gone) so this litter is special to her. She really would love the girl but she kept a pup from her last litter and he is 6 months old. She doesnt think she can do another one just yet and she is kind of committed to another breeding..not sure when that one is taking place.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

They all look adorable!!! That's really great that 2 of them will be close and can have fun growing up together. Chase, how handsome! The name is cute too! The only male golden I've ever had was named Thor .


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

MaureenM said:


> They all look adorable!!! That's really great that 2 of them will be close and can have fun growing up together. Chase, how handsome! The name is cute too! The only male golden I've ever had was named Thor .


Thanks! They all are so cute! We will miss them terribly. 4 of them leave Saturday and 3 leave Sunday. It will be neat seeing Snoopy and Woodstock grow up together. 
My hubby kept forgetting it was not up to him to name the puppy. He had been pulling for keeping a boy. Even last time his favorite was a boy. My son was not liking the names that he was suggesting.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely photos and up date of all the pups. They look great. What a good litter. You seems to have good homes for them all too. Such fun for your children to help with all of it and now to have two young puppies and I am sure they will help with show training. Do you have Junior handler classes and competition in the States?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful puppies! How exciting for their new owners and you!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

rooroch said:


> Lovely photos and up date of all the pups. They look great. What a good litter. You seems to have good homes for them all too. Such fun for your children to help with all of it and now to have two young puppies and I am sure they will help with show training. Do you have Junior handler classes and competition in the States?


We do have junior handler competitions. We dont have separate classes she would just tag along with me to the handler classes. The UKC starts them younger in junior showmanship than AKC but they do not have a lot of those around my area. My daughter is 7 1/2 and she has to be 9 to do it in AKC. She did it once at a match show but those also are getting harder to come by.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Lucky Penny said:


> Beautiful puppies! How exciting for their new owners and you!


Thanks! I am pretty happy with the people who are getting these pups. The majority of them recently lost a golden. I only have two families that still have another dog at home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These pups are really adorable and beautiful.

Fun hearing about the wonderful families they are going to.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> These pups are really adorable and beautiful.
> 
> Fun hearing about the wonderful families they are going to.


Thanks..it was hard to choose. My breeder regrets not being able to keep a girl last time and I was on the fence for who to keep. But this one boy kept getting my attention. He has more of the attitude than the girl..he will just pose himself naturally. He is really confident too.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't believe that tomorrow some of these pups will be leaving. Mixed emotions as it is always hard to let them go as after 8 weeks we get attached to each one of them. All the ones leaving this weekend have great homes and that really helps to make me feel better and actually happy that these families will get to love one of these pups. Some families are coming off of losing their furkids. You will never replace that one you lost but getting a new one helps start to heal you. Will have some special pics going on tonight, will try to post them..have lots of things to do to get ready for the new families. Bathing pups is one of them, got two done last night. 

Here is some pics from last night


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Thanks..it was hard to choose. My breeder regrets not being able to keep a girl last time and I was on the fence for who to keep. But this one boy kept getting my attention. He has more of the attitude than the girl..he will just pose himself naturally. He is really confident too.



I can't even begin to imagine how hard it must be picking the family you know in your heart is right for these special little ones. It's got to be very bittersweet seeing them leave. How could you not get attached to them........

This little guy sounds really wonderful and special, looking forward to reading updates and seeing lots of pictures of him. 


Nothing more beautiful or adorable than a pile of Golden pups-


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Hope this weekend went well.....


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

How many are left now?


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I missed the pictures you had posted earlier of them - they are beautiful and handsome. All of you did so well in raising these beautiful Golden Pups and I can imagine how bittersweet it is to see them go. I am picking my boy up in less than 3 weeks now and I always shed a few tears when I take a Pup away from their Mom.

After raising 1 Golden I now know why Breeders are so fussy when placing them into homes - and it must be very reassuring for you to know they are going to great homes.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Will try to post pictures tomorrow of this weekend. We still have three remaining here..ours we are keeping "Chase" and then Linus (hubby nicknames him Thor...because I didnt let him name the one we are keeping that! Lol) and Patty. Was going to bathe them tonight but didnt get home until later than I was suppose too. So will try yet again tomorrow. 

Still hoping for show homes or maybe someone to co-own with that I can show the pup or if someone is interested in getting started to help them. It would be nice if a situation like that would be close to us. We will see, going to give it more time to see what happens. They are really nice pups. 

Here are some pics from last night with the remaining pups and playtime. Daisy is being so good with them and I think Lilly is enjoying them too. She seems to know that all the visitors were here to take the pups home with them. She loves greeting all the new families and give her approval. Lol

Here is Daisy with the two boys..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is Patty (on the bottom and really passed out!) and Thor laying on top..which didnt last long as he went off to play with Daisy (the pic before)!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is Patty looking so cute..love her face! Gorgeous!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is Chase..looking so sad! Lol actually just tired.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Daisy again playing with one of them..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

And Daisy herself..she is getting so big! She needs to get groomed..been a bit busy to tend to her..will need to get going on her as I want to start getting her to some match shows and maybe some actual shows in a few months..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

They are beautiful! And I can't believe how much Daisy has grown - wow!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

We call her our beast..lol she is getting so big and she is so energetic..also call her Crazy Daisy! Lol


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I visited your FB page last night and great to see all of the puppies and their new owners. Loved the videos too they are just adorable!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks! Been so busy with them and well life in general. So hard to find time to get on the computer to post all the pictures here. Ipad only lets me do one at a time and my phone wont let me at all. 
We are now also starting our remodeling of our kitchen so that is adding a bit more stress to having three pups to potty train. One pups is hard..but three..wow! Lol I am hoping we get great homes for the last two. 
We had fun outside today, even though it was so cold. Tomorrow is suppose to be rainy..getting sick of that! Here are some pics..sorry for having to do one at a time!

Here is the three amigos!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thor looking so cute!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Precious Patty..love her!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Big sister Daisy and her stick fetish! She has sticks, and branches all over the yard! (go back one page for recent update and other pics!)


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Momma Lilly looking so pretty (and bald!) lol


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Great pictures of everyone! The pups look like they are enjoying the outdoors!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

OnMyWay2MyDreams
Do you have any puppies left? I am looking for a female. Thanks.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry I do not anymore..my last girl left Wednesday. We are co-owning her so we can show her. I am not sure anyone has available pups in the area. Spring usually brings about more breedings.


----------

